# jboss silently not going up

## micwin

Hi over there,

when having  jboss going up in default run level, i donnot get any log output at all. So i removed it from default, rebooted (init 0, and then pressing the reset button, just in case), to clean up all daemon  processesn hanging around.

After boot finished, i ensured that the server finds a proper environment : 

```

phoenix root # rm /var/log/jboss/server.log

phoenix root # rm /usr/share/jboss/server/default/log/boot.log

phoenix root # /etc/init.d/jboss status

 * status:  stopped

```

Then I started jboss:

```

phoenix root # /etc/init.d/jboss start

 * Starting JBoss...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

phoenix root # /etc/init.d/jboss status

 * status:  started

```

Now the weird things are coming - there is no log ... 

```

phoenix root # ls -la /var/log/jboss/

total 8

drwxr-x---   2 jboss jboss 4096 Apr  5 13:33 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root  root  4096 Apr  4 12:40 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 jboss jboss    0 Mar 30 10:30 .keep

phoenix root # ls -la /usr/share/jboss/server/default/log/

total 8

drwxrwxr-x  2 jboss jboss 4096 Apr  5 13:26 .

drwxrwxr-x  9 jboss jboss 4096 Apr  4 19:30 ..

phoenix root #    

```

... and no process!

```

phoenix root # ps -lef | grep java

0 S root      1630  1499  0  75   0 -   351 pipe_w 13:36 pts/0 00:00:00 grep java

```

Since /etc/init.d/jboss still insists that jboss is running,...

```

phoenix root # /etc/init.d/jboss status

 * status:  started

```

.. I zapped the service.

```

phoenix root # /etc/init.d/jboss zap

 * Manually resetting jboss to stopped state.

```

Since all runs fine when I start jboss by running run.sh ,...

```

phoenix root # /usr/share/jboss/bin/run.sh

=========================================================================

  JBoss Bootstrap Environment

  JBOSS_HOME: /usr/share/jboss

  JAVA: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin/java

  JAVA_OPTS: -server -Dprogram.name=run.sh

  CLASSPATH: /usr/share/jboss/bin/run.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/lib/tools.jar

=========================================================================

13:46:31,650 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...

13:46:31,651 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [WonderLand] 3.2.5 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_5 date=200503301028)

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/lib/

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Data Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/data

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Config URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Server Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml

13:46:31,657 INFO  [Server] Starting General Purpose Architecture (GPA)...

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM Blackdown-1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Linux 2.4.28,i386

13:46:32,294 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized

13:46:34,987 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml

13:46:35,530 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: http://phoenix.local:8083/

13:46:35,661 INFO  [NamingService] Started jnpPort=1099, rmiPort=1098, backlog=50, bindAddress=/0.0.0.0, Client SocketFactory=null, Server SocketFactory=org.jboss.net.sockets.DefaultSocketFactory@ad093076

13:46:39,669 INFO  [RARMetaData] Loading JBoss Resource Adapter for JDBC 2 XA drivers

13:46:39,670 INFO  [RARMetaData] Required license terms present. See deployment descriptor.

13:46:41,609 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail

13:46:42,110 INFO  [Embedded] Catalina naming disabled

13:46:43,106 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

13:46:43,155 INFO  [Catalina] Initialization processed in 977 ms

13:46:43,156 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web

13:46:43,162 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.0.26

13:46:43,173 INFO  [StandardHost] XML validation disabled

13:46:43,225 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 69 ms

13:46:43,369 WARN  [DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

13:46:43,390 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jbossweb-tomcat50.sar/ROOT.war/

13:46:44,778 WARN  [DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

13:46:44,821 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/

13:46:45,242 WARN  [DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

13:46:45,249 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossmq-httpil, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jms/jbossmq-httpil.sar/jbossmq-httpil.war/

13:46:45,550 INFO  [JmsXA] Bound connection factory for resource adapter for ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=TxCM,name=JmsXA to JNDI name 'java:/JmsXA'

13:46:45,572 INFO  [DefaultDS] Bound connection factory for resource adapter for ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=LocalTxCM,name=DefaultDS to JNDI name 'java:/DefaultDS'

13:46:46,740 INFO  [UILServerILService] JBossMQ UIL service available at : /0.0.0.0:8093

13:46:46,924 INFO  [DLQ] Bound to JNDI name: queue/DLQ

13:46:47,147 INFO  [testTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testTopic

13:46:47,168 INFO  [securedTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/securedTopic

13:46:47,171 INFO  [testDurableTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testDurableTopic

13:46:47,174 INFO  [testQueue] Bound to JNDI name: queue/testQueue

13:46:47,176 INFO  [A] Bound to JNDI name: queue/A

13:46:47,179 INFO  [B] Bound to JNDI name: queue/B

13:46:47,181 INFO  [C] Bound to JNDI name: queue/C

13:46:47,184 INFO  [D] Bound to JNDI name: queue/D

13:46:47,186 INFO  [ex] Bound to JNDI name: queue/ex

13:46:47,670 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44067web-console.war/

13:46:48,109 INFO  [TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jmx-console.war/

13:46:48,525 INFO  [Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [3.2.5 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_5 date=200503301028)] Started in 16s:868ms

13:46:48,525 INFO  [Tomcat5] Saw org.jboss.system.server.started notification, starting connectors

13:46:48,600 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

13:46:48,781 INFO  [ChannelSocket] JK2: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009

13:46:48,788 INFO  [JkMain] Jk running ID=0 time=0/30  config=null

```

... i am quite sure that this is a problem with /etc/init.d/jboss, which i donnot understand.

After that i get a clear connect to the jboss index page at port 8080 (even from remote).

Any idea how i can get some more logs ? Or perhabs a good idea where i can search for salvation ?!?

Here the common config orgy : 

environment variables set :

```

phoenix root # export

declare -x ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

declare -x CLASSPATH="."

declare -x CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/terminfo"

declare -x CVS_RSH="ssh"

declare -x EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

declare -x GCC_SPECS=""

declare -x HOME="/root"

declare -x HOSTNAME="phoenix"

declare -x INFODIR="/usr/share/info"

declare -x INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/info"

declare -x INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

declare -x JAVAC="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin/javac"

declare -x JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01"

declare -x JBOSS_HOME="/usr/share/jboss"

declare -x JDK_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01"

declare -x LESS="-R"

declare -x LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

declare -x LOGNAME="root"

declare -x MAIL="/var/mail/root"

declare -x MANPATH="/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/man::/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/man"

declare -x OLDPWD

declare -x PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

declare -x PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/bin:/root/bin"

declare -x PS1="\\[\\033[01;31m\\]\\h \\[\\033[01;34m\\]\\W \\\$ \\[\\033[00m\\]"

declare -x PWD="/root"

declare -x SHELL="/bin/bash"

declare -x SHLVL="1"

declare -x SSH_CLIENT="84.153.165.56 33994 22"

declare -x SSH_CONNECTION="84.153.165.56 33994 80.190.140.211 22"

declare -x SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

declare -x TERM="xterm"

declare -x USER="root"

```

log directories (AFTER running run.sh) :

```

phoenix root # ls -la /var/log/jboss/

total 16

drwxr-x---   2 jboss jboss 4096 Apr  5 13:44 .

drwxr-xr-x  15 root  root  4096 Apr  4 12:40 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 jboss jboss    0 Mar 30 10:30 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root  root  7029 Apr  5 13:53 server.log

phoenix root # ls -la /usr/share/jboss/server/default/log/

total 64

drwxrwxr-x  2 jboss jboss  4096 Apr  5 13:44 .

drwxrwxr-x  9 jboss jboss  4096 Apr  4 19:30 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root  root  51370 Apr  5 13:46 boot.log

```

server.log (after cancelling run.sh by pressing ctrl-c) : 

```

phoenix root # cat /var/log/jboss/server.log

2005-04-05 13:46:35,530 INFO  [org.jboss.web.WebService] Using RMI server codebase: http://phoenix.local:8083/

2005-04-05 13:46:35,661 INFO  [org.jboss.naming.NamingService] Started jnpPort=1099, rmiPort=1098, backlog=50, bindAddress=/0.0.0.0, Client SocketFactory=null, Server SocketFactory=org.jboss.net.sockets.DefaultSocketFactory@ad093076

2005-04-05 13:46:39,669 INFO  [org.jboss.resource.RARMetaData] Loading JBoss Resource Adapter for JDBC 2 XA drivers

2005-04-05 13:46:39,670 INFO  [org.jboss.resource.RARMetaData] Required license terms present. See deployment descriptor.

2005-04-05 13:46:41,609 INFO  [org.jboss.mail.MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail

2005-04-05 13:46:42,110 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.startup.Embedded] Catalina naming disabled

2005-04-05 13:46:43,106 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

2005-04-05 13:46:43,155 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina] Initialization processed in 977 ms

2005-04-05 13:46:43,156 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.StandardService] Starting service jboss.web

2005-04-05 13:46:43,162 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.0.26

2005-04-05 13:46:43,173 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost] XML validation disabled

2005-04-05 13:46:43,225 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina] Server startup in 69 ms

2005-04-05 13:46:43,369 WARN  [org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

2005-04-05 13:46:43,390 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jbossweb-tomcat50.sar/ROOT.war/

2005-04-05 13:46:44,778 WARN  [org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

2005-04-05 13:46:44,821 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/

2005-04-05 13:46:45,242 WARN  [org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo] Only the root deployment can set the loader repository, ingoring config=null

2005-04-05 13:46:45,249 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossmq-httpil, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jms/jbossmq-httpil.sar/jbossmq-httpil.war/

2005-04-05 13:46:45,550 INFO  [org.jboss.resource.adapter.jms.JmsManagedConnectionFactory.JmsXA] Bound connection factory for resource adapter for ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=TxCM,name=JmsXA to JNDI name 'java:/JmsXA'

2005-04-05 13:46:45,572 INFO  [org.jboss.resource.adapter.jdbc.local.LocalManagedConnectionFactory.DefaultDS] Bound connection factory for resource adapter for ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=LocalTxCM,name=DefaultDS to JNDI name 'java:/DefaultDS'

2005-04-05 13:46:46,740 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.il.uil2.UILServerILService] JBossMQ UIL service available at : /0.0.0.0:8093

2005-04-05 13:46:46,924 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.DLQ] Bound to JNDI name: queue/DLQ

2005-04-05 13:46:47,147 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Topic.testTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testTopic

2005-04-05 13:46:47,168 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Topic.securedTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/securedTopic

2005-04-05 13:46:47,171 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Topic.testDurableTopic] Bound to JNDI name: topic/testDurableTopic

2005-04-05 13:46:47,174 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.testQueue] Bound to JNDI name: queue/testQueue

2005-04-05 13:46:47,176 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.A] Bound to JNDI name: queue/A

2005-04-05 13:46:47,179 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.B] Bound to JNDI name: queue/B

2005-04-05 13:46:47,181 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.C] Bound to JNDI name: queue/C

2005-04-05 13:46:47,184 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.D] Bound to JNDI name: queue/D

2005-04-05 13:46:47,186 INFO  [org.jboss.mq.server.jmx.Queue.ex] Bound to JNDI name: queue/ex

2005-04-05 13:46:47,670 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44067web-console.war/

2005-04-05 13:46:48,109 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jmx-console.war/

2005-04-05 13:46:48,525 INFO  [org.jboss.system.server.Server] JBoss (MX MicroKernel) [3.2.5 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_5 date=200503301028)] Started in 16s:868ms

2005-04-05 13:46:48,525 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.Tomcat5] Saw org.jboss.system.server.started notification, starting connectors

2005-04-05 13:46:48,600 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

2005-04-05 13:46:48,781 INFO  [org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket] JK2: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009

2005-04-05 13:46:48,788 INFO  [org.apache.jk.server.JkMain] Jk running ID=0 time=0/30  config=null

2005-04-05 13:53:07,117 INFO  [org.jboss.system.server.Server] JBoss SHUTDOWN: Undeploying all packages

2005-04-05 13:53:07,118 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jmx-console.war/

2005-04-05 13:53:07,132 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/web-console, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44067web-console.war/

2005-04-05 13:53:07,237 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

2005-04-05 13:53:08,244 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.StandardService] Stopping service jboss.web

2005-04-05 13:53:08,245 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost] Create Host deployer for direct deployment ( non-jmx )

2005-04-05 13:53:08,250 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostDeployer] Removing web application at context path /jbossmq-httpil

2005-04-05 13:53:08,253 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostDeployer] Removing web application at context path /invoker

2005-04-05 13:53:08,257 INFO  [org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostDeployer] Removing web application at context path

2005-04-05 13:53:08,260 INFO  [org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol] Stopping Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-0.0.0.0-8080

2005-04-05 13:53:08,264 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jbossweb-tomcat50.sar/ROOT.war/

2005-04-05 13:53:08,265 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/invoker, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/http-invoker.sar/invoker.war/

2005-04-05 13:53:08,266 INFO  [org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.TomcatDeployer] undeploy, ctxPath=/jbossmq-httpil, warUrl=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/jms/jbossmq-httpil.sar/jbossmq-httpil.war/

2005-04-05 13:53:08,278 INFO  [org.jboss.mail.MailService] Mail service 'java:/Mail' removed from JNDI

2005-04-05 13:53:08,325 INFO  [org.jboss.jdbc.HypersonicDatabase] Database standalone closed clean

```

boot.log (after cancelling run.sh by pressing ctrl-c) : 

[code:1:088a7b15c4]

phoenix root # cat /usr/share/jboss/server/default/log/boot.log

13:46:31,650 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...

13:46:31,651 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [WonderLand] 3.2.5 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_5 date=200503301028)

13:46:31,652 DEBUG [Server] Using config: org.jboss.system.server.ServerConfigImpl@147c5fc

13:46:31,652 DEBUG [Server] Server type: class org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/lib/

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Data Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/data

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Config URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Server Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml

13:46:31,657 INFO  [Server] Starting General Purpose Architecture (GPA)...

13:46:31,851 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,864 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,881 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,882 DEBUG [Server] Created MBeanServer: org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl@152513a

13:46:31,889 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,903 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,905 DEBUG [Server] Boot url list: [file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/]

13:46:31,905 DEBUG [Server] Creating loader for URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,908 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] New jmx UCL with url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedLoaderRepository3] Adding org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,965 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM Blackdown-1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Linux 2.4.28,i386

13:46:31,966 DEBUG [ServerInfo] Full System Properties Dump

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.runtime.name: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.base.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.protocol.handler.pkgs: org.jboss.net.protocol

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.boot.library.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.lib.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.version: Blackdown-1.4.2-01

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     javax.management.builder.initial: org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerBuilderImpl

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.vendor: Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor.url: http://www.blackdown.org/

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     path.separator: :

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.name: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.encoding.pkg: sun.io

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.country: US

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.os.patch.level: unknown

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     program.name: run.sh

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.name: Java Virtual Machine Specification

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.dir: /root

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.base.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.runtime.version: Blackdown-1.4.2-01

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.graphicsenv: sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.endorsed.dirs: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/endorsed

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.arch: i386

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.io.tmpdir: /tmp

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     line.separator:

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jbossmx.loader.repository.class: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.name: Linux

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.java2d.fontpath:

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.bind.address: 0.0.0.0

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.temp.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.home.dir: /usr/share/jboss

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.awt.forceHeadless: true

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.library.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386/server:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/../lib/i386:/usr/lib:/lib

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.home.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.class.version: 48.0

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.name: Java Platform API Specification

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.config.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory: java.util.prefs.FileSystemPreferencesFactory

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.version: 2.4.28

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.home.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.home: /root

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.timezone: CET

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.printerjob: sun.print.PSPrinterJob

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.version: 1.4

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.encoding: ANSI_X3.4-1968

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.home.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.name: root

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.class.path: /usr/share/jboss/bin/run.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/lib/tools.jar

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.lib.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/lib/

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.name: default

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.version: 1.0

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.arch.data.model: 32

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.home: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.language: en

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.info: mixed mode

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.version: 1.4.2-01

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.ext.dirs: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/ext

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.data.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/data

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.boot.class.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i18n.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/charsets.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/classes

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor: Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.headless: true

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.separator: /

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor.url.bug: http://www.blackdown.org/cgi-bin/jdk

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.cpu.endian: little

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.io.unicode.encoding: UnicodeLittle

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.cpu.isalist:

13:46:31,977 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:type=ServerInfo

13:46:31,993 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,008 DEBUG [ServiceController] Controller MBean online

13:46:32,009 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=ServiceController

13:46:32,085 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,090 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,090 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,113 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,132 DEBUG [Files] Failed to delete dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,137 DEBUG [Server] Shutdown hook added

13:46:32,176 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,200 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Adding deployer: org.jboss.deployment.JARDeployer@13ad085

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,209 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,280 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Adding deployer: org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer@89cf1e

13:46:32,294 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,294 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,294 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized

13:46:32,313 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting deployment of package: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,313 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting deployment (init step) of package at: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,314 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Copying file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml -> /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,318 DEBUG [MainDeployer] using deployer org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer@89cf1e

13:46:32,795 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Found classpath element: [classpath: null]

13:46:32,798 DEBUG [SARDeployer] codebase URL is file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:32,798 DEBUG [SARDeployer] listing codebase for archives matching *

13:46:32,804 DEBUG [SARDeployer] URLLister class is org.jboss.net.protocol.file.FileURLLister

13:46:32,816 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/log4j.jar

13:46:32,816 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jcert.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jaas.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-j2ee.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/xalan.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnet.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jsr77.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb-plugin.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/properties-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bcel.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbosssx.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin-example.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-management.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/snmp-support.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jmx-adaptor-plugin.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-core-1.3.0.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossmq.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/autonumber-plugin.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/activation.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-monitoring.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bindingservice-plugin.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-transaction.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnpserver.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jsse.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossha.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-util.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-deployer.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-pattern.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-common-jdbc-wrapper.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/commons-beanutils-core.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jstl.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/standard.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts-legacy.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] about to copy 0 local directories

13:46:32,823 DEBUG [SARDeployer] looking for nested deployments in : file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,827 DEBUG [DeploymentInfo] createLoaderRepository from config: LoaderRepositoryConfig(repositoryName: JMImplementation:service=LoaderRepository,name=Default, repositoryClassName: null, configParserClassName: null, repositoryConfig: null)

13:46:32,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] New jmx UCL with url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,832 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,832 DEBUG [UnifiedLoaderRepository3] Adding org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,927 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/log4j.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,930 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jcert.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,937 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jaas.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,955 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-j2ee.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,291 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/xalan.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,293 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnet.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,295 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jsr77.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,296 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,296 DEBUG [ClassLoaderUtils] Multiple class loaders found for pkg:

13:46:33,319 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,320 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/properties-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,324 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,368 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bcel.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,388 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbosssx.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,389 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,390 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin-example.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,403 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-management.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,411 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/snmp-support.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,421 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jmx-adaptor-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,451 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,462 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-core-1.3.0.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,508 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossmq.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,509 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/autonumber-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,513 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/activation.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,517 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-monitoring.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,520 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bindingservice-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,525 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-transaction.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,529 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnpserver.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,584 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jsse.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,634 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossha.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,636 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-util.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,637 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-deployer.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,639 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-pattern.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,748 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,752 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-common-jdbc-wrapper.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,777 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,790 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/commons-beanutils-core.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,792 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jstl.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/standard.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,831 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts-legacy.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,873 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] found 0 subpackages of file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Watching new file: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] create step for deployment file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Deploying SAR, create step: url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Registering service UCL=jmx.loading:UCL=14384c2

13:46:33,877 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:33,881 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager with code: org.jboss.management.j2ee.LocalJBossServerDomain

13:46:33,984 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] ctor, name: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,003 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,009 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] postRegister(), parent: null

13:46:34,010 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] setupJ2EEMBeans(), create J2EEServer instance

13:46:34,024 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,026 DEBUG [J2EEServer] postRegister(), parent: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,068 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,070 DEBUG [JVM] postRegister(), parent: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEServer,name=Local

13:46:34,097 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Registered as listener of: jboss.system:service=ServiceController

13:46:34,098 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,102 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MainDeployer set to jboss.system:service=MainDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,105 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] SARDeployer set to jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,110 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] EARDeployer set to jboss.j2ee:service=EARDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,114 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] EJBDeployer set to jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,119 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RARDeployer set to jboss.jca:service=RARDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,122 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] CMDeployer set to jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,125 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] WARDeployer set to jboss.web:service=WebServer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,129 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MailService set to jboss:service=Mail in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,133 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JMSService set to jboss.mq:service=DestinationManager in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,138 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JNDIService set to jboss:service=Naming in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,145 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JTAService set to jboss:service=TransactionManager in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,149 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] UserTransactionService set to jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,152 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RMI_IIOPService set to jboss:service=CorbaORB in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,154 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging with code: org.jboss.logging.Log4jService

13:46:34,180 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,181 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,185 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ConfigurationURL set to resource:log4j.xml in jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,186 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Log4jQuietMode set to true in jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,187 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader with code: org.jboss.util.property.jmx.SystemPropertyClassValue

13:46:34,192 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,193 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,195 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Property set to java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoaderSpi in jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,196 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClassName set to org.jboss.system.JBossRMIClassLoader in jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,197 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=WebService with code: org.jboss.web.WebService

13:46:34,224 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,226 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,226 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Port set to 8083 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,228 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] DownloadServerClasses set to true in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,229 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Host set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,231 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] BindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,232 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=Naming with code: org.jboss.naming.NamingService

13:46:34,284 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,285 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,285 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Port set to 1099 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,286 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] BindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,287 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RmiPort set to 1098 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,288 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RmiBindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,289 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create xmbean object: jboss:service=JNDIView with code: org.jboss.naming.JNDIView with descriptor: resource:xmdesc/JNDIView-xmbean.xml

13:46:34,479 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,480 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=JNDIView

13:46:34,480 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig with code: org.jboss.security.plugins.SecurityConfig

13:46:34,493 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,494 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig

13:46:34,494 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] LoginConfig set to jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig in jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig

13:46:34,496 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig with code: org.jboss.security.auth.login.XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,517 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,518 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,519 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ConfigResource set to login-config.xml in jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,521 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityManager with code: org.jboss.security.plugins.JaasSecurityManagerService

13:46:34,568 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will

----------

## micwin

Hi all, 

somehow my posting was sort too long, so it got cut off somehow.

Here's the missing part : 

boot.log :

```

phoenix root # cat /usr/share/jboss/server/default/log/boot.log

13:46:31,650 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...

13:46:31,651 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [WonderLand] 3.2.5 (build: CVSTag=JBoss_3_2_5 date=200503301028)

13:46:31,652 DEBUG [Server] Using config: org.jboss.system.server.ServerConfigImpl@147c5fc

13:46:31,652 DEBUG [Server] Server type: class org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/

13:46:31,652 INFO  [Server] Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/lib/

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Name: default

13:46:31,653 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Data Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/data

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp

13:46:31,654 INFO  [Server] Server Config URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Server Library URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:31,655 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml

13:46:31,657 INFO  [Server] Starting General Purpose Architecture (GPA)...

13:46:31,851 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,864 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,881 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,882 DEBUG [Server] Created MBeanServer: org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl@152513a

13:46:31,889 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,903 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,905 DEBUG [Server] Boot url list: [file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/]

13:46:31,905 DEBUG [Server] Creating loader for URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,908 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] New jmx UCL with url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,910 DEBUG [UnifiedLoaderRepository3] Adding org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@121f1d{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/ ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:31,965 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM Blackdown-1.4.2-01,Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,966 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Linux 2.4.28,i386

13:46:31,966 DEBUG [ServerInfo] Full System Properties Dump

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.runtime.name: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.base.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.protocol.handler.pkgs: org.jboss.net.protocol

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.boot.library.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.lib.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.version: Blackdown-1.4.2-01

13:46:31,967 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     javax.management.builder.initial: org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerBuilderImpl

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.vendor: Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor.url: http://www.blackdown.org/

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     path.separator: :

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.name: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.encoding.pkg: sun.io

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.country: US

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.os.patch.level: unknown

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     program.name: run.sh

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.name: Java Virtual Machine Specification

13:46:31,968 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.dir: /root

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.base.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.runtime.version: Blackdown-1.4.2-01

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.graphicsenv: sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.endorsed.dirs: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/endorsed

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.arch: i386

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.io.tmpdir: /tmp

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     line.separator:

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jbossmx.loader.repository.class: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.

13:46:31,969 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.name: Linux

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.java2d.fontpath:

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.bind.address: 0.0.0.0

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.temp.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.home.dir: /usr/share/jboss

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.awt.forceHeadless: true

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.library.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386/server:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i386:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/../lib/i386:/usr/lib:/lib

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.home.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.class.version: 48.0

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.name: Java Platform API Specification

13:46:31,970 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.config.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory: java.util.prefs.FileSystemPreferencesFactory

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     os.version: 2.4.28

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.home.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.home: /root

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.timezone: CET

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.printerjob: sun.print.PSPrinterJob

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.version: 1.4

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.encoding: ANSI_X3.4-1968

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.home.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.name: root

13:46:31,971 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.class.path: /usr/share/jboss/bin/run.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/lib/tools.jar

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.lib.url: file:/usr/share/jboss/lib/

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.name: default

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.specification.version: 1.0

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.arch.data.model: 32

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.home: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.specification.vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     user.language: en

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vm.info: mixed mode

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.version: 1.4.2-01

13:46:31,972 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.ext.dirs: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/ext

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     jboss.server.data.dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/data

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.boot.class.path: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/i18n.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/sunrsasign.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/lib/charsets.jar:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/classes

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor: Blackdown Java-Linux Team

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.awt.headless: true

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     file.separator: /

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     java.vendor.url.bug: http://www.blackdown.org/cgi-bin/jdk

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.cpu.endian: little

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.io.unicode.encoding: UnicodeLittle

13:46:31,973 DEBUG [ServerInfo]     sun.cpu.isalist:

13:46:31,977 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:type=ServerInfo

13:46:31,993 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,008 DEBUG [ServiceController] Controller MBean online

13:46:32,009 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=ServiceController

13:46:32,085 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,090 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,090 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,113 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,132 DEBUG [Files] Failed to delete dir: /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,133 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:32,134 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=MainDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,137 DEBUG [Server] Shutdown hook added

13:46:32,176 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,177 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,200 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Adding deployer: org.jboss.deployment.JARDeployer@13ad085

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [JARDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:32,201 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,209 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [Server] Created system MBean: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,211 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Creating jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,280 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Created jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer dependents are: []

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [ServiceController] starting service jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Starting jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,281 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Adding deployer: org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer@89cf1e

13:46:32,294 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Started jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:32,294 DEBUG [ServiceController] Starting dependent components for: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer dependent components: []

13:46:32,294 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized

13:46:32,313 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting deployment of package: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,313 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Starting deployment (init step) of package at: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,314 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Copying file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml -> /usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,318 DEBUG [MainDeployer] using deployer org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer@89cf1e

13:46:32,795 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Found classpath element: [classpath: null]

13:46:32,798 DEBUG [SARDeployer] codebase URL is file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/

13:46:32,798 DEBUG [SARDeployer] listing codebase for archives matching *

13:46:32,804 DEBUG [SARDeployer] URLLister class is org.jboss.net.protocol.file.FileURLLister

13:46:32,816 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/log4j.jar

13:46:32,816 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jcert.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jaas.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-j2ee.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/xalan.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnet.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jsr77.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb-plugin.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb.jar

13:46:32,817 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/properties-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bcel.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbosssx.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail-plugin.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin-example.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-management.jar

13:46:32,818 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/snmp-support.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jmx-adaptor-plugin.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-core-1.3.0.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossmq.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/autonumber-plugin.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/activation.jar

13:46:32,819 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-monitoring.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bindingservice-plugin.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-transaction.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnpserver.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jsse.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossha.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-util.jar

13:46:32,820 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-deployer.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-pattern.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-common-jdbc-wrapper.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/commons-beanutils-core.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jstl.jar

13:46:32,821 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/standard.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts-legacy.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] deployed classes for file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts.jar

13:46:32,822 DEBUG [SARDeployer] about to copy 0 local directories

13:46:32,823 DEBUG [SARDeployer] looking for nested deployments in : file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,827 DEBUG [DeploymentInfo] createLoaderRepository from config: LoaderRepositoryConfig(repositoryName: JMImplementation:service=LoaderRepository,name=Default, repositoryClassName: null, configParserClassName: null, repositoryConfig: null)

13:46:32,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] New jmx UCL with url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml

13:46:32,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,832 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] setRepository, r=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedLoaderRepository3@1f5d386, ucl=org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,832 DEBUG [UnifiedLoaderRepository3] Adding org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=0}

13:46:32,927 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/log4j.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,930 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jcert.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,937 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jaas.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:32,955 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-j2ee.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,291 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/xalan.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,293 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnet.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,295 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-jsr77.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,296 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,296 DEBUG [ClassLoaderUtils] Multiple class loaders found for pkg:

13:46:33,319 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/hsqldb.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,320 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/properties-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,324 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,368 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bcel.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,388 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbosssx.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,389 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,390 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/scheduler-plugin-example.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,403 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-management.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,411 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/snmp-support.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,421 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jmx-adaptor-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,451 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mail.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,462 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-core-1.3.0.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,508 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossmq.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,509 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/autonumber-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,513 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/activation.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,517 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-monitoring.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,520 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bindingservice-plugin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,525 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-transaction.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,529 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jnpserver.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,584 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jsse.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,634 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jbossha.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,636 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-util.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,637 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/bsh-deployer.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,639 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jpl-pattern.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,748 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,752 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jboss-common-jdbc-wrapper.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,777 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/mysql-connector-java-3.1.7-bin.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,790 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/commons-beanutils-core.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,792 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/jstl.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,828 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/standard.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,831 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts-legacy.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,873 DEBUG [UnifiedClassLoader] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/lib/struts.jar, to ucl: org.jboss.mx.loading.UnifiedClassLoader3@14384c2{ url=file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/tmp/deploy/tmp44016jboss-service.xml ,addedOrder=2}

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] found 0 subpackages of file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] Watching new file: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [MainDeployer] create step for deployment file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Deploying SAR, create step: url file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/jboss-service.xml

13:46:33,874 DEBUG [SARDeployer] Registering service UCL=jmx.loading:UCL=14384c2

13:46:33,877 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:33,881 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager with code: org.jboss.management.j2ee.LocalJBossServerDomain

13:46:33,984 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] ctor, name: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,003 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,009 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] postRegister(), parent: null

13:46:34,010 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] setupJ2EEMBeans(), create J2EEServer instance

13:46:34,024 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,026 DEBUG [J2EEServer] postRegister(), parent: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,068 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,070 DEBUG [JVM] postRegister(), parent: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEServer,name=Local

13:46:34,097 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Registered as listener of: jboss.system:service=ServiceController

13:46:34,098 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,102 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MainDeployer set to jboss.system:service=MainDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,105 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] SARDeployer set to jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,110 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] EARDeployer set to jboss.j2ee:service=EARDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,114 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] EJBDeployer set to jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,119 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RARDeployer set to jboss.jca:service=RARDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,122 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] CMDeployer set to jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryDeployer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,125 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] WARDeployer set to jboss.web:service=WebServer in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,129 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MailService set to jboss:service=Mail in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,133 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JMSService set to jboss.mq:service=DestinationManager in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,138 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JNDIService set to jboss:service=Naming in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,145 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JTAService set to jboss:service=TransactionManager in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,149 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] UserTransactionService set to jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,152 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RMI_IIOPService set to jboss:service=CorbaORB in jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,154 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging with code: org.jboss.logging.Log4jService

13:46:34,180 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,181 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,185 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ConfigurationURL set to resource:log4j.xml in jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,186 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Log4jQuietMode set to true in jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,187 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader with code: org.jboss.util.property.jmx.SystemPropertyClassValue

13:46:34,192 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,193 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,195 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Property set to java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoaderSpi in jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,196 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClassName set to org.jboss.system.JBossRMIClassLoader in jboss.rmi:type=RMIClassLoader

13:46:34,197 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=WebService with code: org.jboss.web.WebService

13:46:34,224 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,226 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,226 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Port set to 8083 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,228 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] DownloadServerClasses set to true in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,229 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Host set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,231 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] BindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,232 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=Naming with code: org.jboss.naming.NamingService

13:46:34,284 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,285 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,285 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Port set to 1099 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,286 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] BindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,287 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RmiPort set to 1098 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,288 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RmiBindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=Naming

13:46:34,289 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create xmbean object: jboss:service=JNDIView with code: org.jboss.naming.JNDIView with descriptor: resource:xmdesc/JNDIView-xmbean.xml

13:46:34,479 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,480 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=JNDIView

13:46:34,480 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig with code: org.jboss.security.plugins.SecurityConfig

13:46:34,493 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,494 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig

13:46:34,494 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] LoginConfig set to jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig in jboss.security:service=SecurityConfig

13:46:34,496 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig with code: org.jboss.security.auth.login.XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,517 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,518 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,519 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ConfigResource set to login-config.xml in jboss.security:service=XMLLoginConfig

13:46:34,521 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityManager with code: org.jboss.security.plugins.JaasSecurityManagerService

13:46:34,568 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,569 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityManager

13:46:34,570 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] SecurityManagerClassName set to org.jboss.security.plugins.JaasSecurityManager in jboss.security:service=JaasSecurityManager

13:46:34,574 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=XidFactory with code: org.jboss.tm.XidFactory

13:46:34,584 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,585 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=XidFactory

13:46:34,585 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create xmbean object: jboss:service=TransactionManager with code: org.jboss.tm.TransactionManagerService with descriptor: resource:xmdesc/TransactionManagerService-xmbean.xml

13:46:34,629 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,630 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,630 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] TransactionTimeout set to 300 in jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,634 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=TransactionManager depends on jboss:service=XidFactory

13:46:34,634 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering XidFactory with object name jboss:service=XidFactory

13:46:34,638 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create xmbean object: jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction with code: org.jboss.tm.usertx.server.ClientUserTransactionService with descriptor: resource:xmdesc/ClientUserTransaction-xmbean.xml

13:46:34,687 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,687 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,688 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory with code: org.jboss.invocation.jrmp.server.JRMPProxyFactory

13:46:34,705 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,706 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,709 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] InvokerName set to jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,714 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] TargetName set to jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,715 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] JndiName set to UserTransactionSessionFactory in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,719 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ExportedInterface set to interface org.jboss.tm.usertx.interfaces.UserTransactionSessionFactory in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,720 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClientInterceptors set to [interceptors: null] in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [JRMPProxyFactory] added interceptor type: class org.jboss.proxy.ClientMethodInterceptor

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [JRMPProxyFactory] added interceptor type: class org.jboss.invocation.InvokerInterceptor

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory depends on jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering <anonymous> with object name jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction depends on jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,725 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering <anonymous> with object name jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransactionFactory

13:46:34,726 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction with code: org.jboss.invocation.jrmp.server.JRMPProxyFactory

13:46:34,731 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,732 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,736 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] InvokerName set to jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,738 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] TargetName set to jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,740 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ExportedInterface set to interface org.jboss.tm.usertx.interfaces.UserTransactionSession in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,741 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClientInterceptors set to [interceptors: null] in jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [JRMPProxyFactory] added interceptor type: class org.jboss.proxy.ClientMethodInterceptor

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [JRMPProxyFactory] added interceptor type: class org.jboss.invocation.InvokerInterceptor

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction depends on jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering <anonymous> with object name jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=ClientUserTransaction depends on jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,742 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering TxProxyName with object name jboss:service=proxyFactory,target=ClientUserTransaction

13:46:34,743 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp with code: org.jboss.invocation.jrmp.server.JRMPInvoker

13:46:34,765 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,766 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,766 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RMIObjectPort set to 4444 in jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,767 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ServerAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp

13:46:34,768 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=invoker,type=jrmp depends on jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,768 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering <anonymous> with object name jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,768 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=local with code: org.jboss.invocation.local.LocalInvoker

13:46:34,775 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,776 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=local

13:46:34,776 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=invoker,type=local depends on jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,776 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering <anonymous> with object name jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,777 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled with code: org.jboss.invocation.pooled.server.PooledInvoker

13:46:34,796 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,803 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,803 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] NumAcceptThreads set to 1 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,804 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MaxPoolSize set to 300 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,806 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClientMaxPoolSize set to 300 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,811 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] SocketTimeout set to 60000 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,813 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ServerBindAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,829 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ServerBindPort set to 4445 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,831 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClientConnectAddress set to 0.0.0.0 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,832 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ClientConnectPort set to 0 in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,833 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] EnableTcpNoDelay set to false in jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled

13:46:34,835 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss:service=invoker,type=pooled depends on jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,835 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering TransactionManagerService with object name jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,836 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer with code: org.jboss.ejb.EJBDeployer

13:46:34,856 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,859 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,859 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] VerifyDeployments set to true in jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,860 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ValidateDTDs set to false in jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,861 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] MetricsEnabled set to false in jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,862 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] VerifierVerbose set to true in jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,862 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] StrictVerifier set to true in jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer

13:46:34,863 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer depends on jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,863 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering TransactionManagerServiceName with object name jboss:service=TransactionManager

13:46:34,864 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss.ejb:service=EJBDeployer depends on jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,864 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering WebServiceName with object name jboss:service=WebService

13:46:34,865 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.j2ee:service=EARDeployer with code: org.jboss.deployment.EARDeployer

13:46:34,879 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,880 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.j2ee:service=EARDeployer

13:46:34,881 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.scripts:service=BSHDeployer with code: org.jboss.varia.deployment.BeanShellSubDeployer

13:46:34,896 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,897 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.scripts:service=BSHDeployer

13:46:34,898 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] About to create bean: jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL with code: org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner

13:46:34,922 DEBUG [ModelMBeanInvoker] No persistence-manager descriptor found, null persistence will be used

13:46:34,925 DEBUG [ServiceCreator] Created bean: jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,926 DEBUG [ServiceController] recording that jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL depends on jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:34,926 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] considering Deployer with object name jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:34,933 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] URLComparator set to org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentSorter in jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,936 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] Filter set to org.jboss.deployment.scanner.DeploymentFilter in jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,940 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] ScanPeriod set to 5000 in jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,944 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] URLs set to deploy/ in jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,945 DEBUG [URLDeploymentScanner] Adding URL from spec: deploy/

13:46:34,945 DEBUG [URLDeploymentScanner] URL: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/

13:46:34,946 DEBUG [URLDeploymentScanner] Added url: file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/

13:46:34,946 DEBUG [URLDeploymentScanner] URL list: [file:/usr/share/jboss/server/default/deploy/]

13:46:34,946 DEBUG [ServiceConfigurator] RecursiveSearch set to true in jboss.deployment:type=DeploymentScanner,flavor=URL

13:46:34,948 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,948 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Creating jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,982 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Registering with all deployers, mainDeployer=jboss.system:service=MainDeployer

13:46:34,982 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Getting current deployers

13:46:34,982 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Registering as listener of deployer: jboss.system:service=ServiceDeployer

13:46:34,983 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Registering as listener of deployer: jboss.system:service=JARDeployer

13:46:34,983 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] Created jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager

13:46:34,983 DEBUG [LocalJBossServerDomain] handleNotification: javax.management.Notification[source=jboss.system:service=ServiceController,type= org.jboss.system.ServiceMBean.create,sequenceNumber=7,timeStamp=1112701594983,message=null,userData=jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager]

13:46:34,984 DEBUG [DefaultManagedObjectFactoryMap] Failed to find factory for event: javax.management.Notification[source=jboss.system:service=ServiceController,type= org.jboss.system.ServiceMBean.create,sequenceNumber=7,timeStamp=1112701594983,message=null,userData=jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager]

13:46:34,984 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating dependent components for: jboss.management.local:j2eeType=J2EEDomain,name=Manager dependents are: []

13:46:34,984 DEBUG [ServiceController] Creating service jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,984 DEBUG [Log4jService] Creating jboss.system:type=Log4jService,service=Logging

13:46:34,987 INFO  [Log4jService$URLWatchTimerTask] Configuring from URL: resource:log4j.xml

```

and log4j.xml:

[code:1:d41f539590]

phoenix root # cat /usr/share/jboss/server/default/conf/log4j.xml

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE log4j:configuration SYSTEM "log4j.dtd">

<!-- ===================================================================== -->

<!--                                                                       -->

<!--  Log4j Configuration                                                  -->

<!--                                                                       -->

<!-- ===================================================================== -->

<!-- $Id: log4j.xml,v 1.2 2004/09/12 13:44:52 axxo Exp $ -->

<!--

   | For more configuration infromation and examples see the Jakarta Log4j

   | owebsite: http://jakarta.apache.org/log4j

 -->

<log4j:configuration xmlns:log4j="http://jakarta.apache.org/log4j/" debug="false">

  <!-- ================================= -->

  <!-- Preserve messages in a local file -->

  <!-- ================================= -->

  <!-- A time/date based rolling appender -->

  <appender name="FILE" class="org.jboss.logging.appender.DailyRollingFileAppender">

    <param name="File" value="/var/log/jboss/server.log"/>

    <param name="Append" value="false"/>

    <param name="Threshold" value="INFO"/>

    <!-- Rollover at midnight each day -->

<!--    <param name="DatePattern" value="'.'yyyy-MM-dd"/> -->

    <!-- Rollover at the top of each hour -->

    <param name="DatePattern" value="'.'yyyy-MM-dd-HH"/>

    <layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">

      <!-- The default pattern: Date Priority [Category] Message\n -->

      <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d %-5p [%c] %m%n"/>

      <!-- The full pattern: Date MS Priority [Category] (Thread:NDC) Message\n

      <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d %-5r %-5p [%c] (%t:%x) %m%n"/>

       -->

    </layout>

  </appender>

  <!-- A size based file rolling appender

  <appender name="FILE" class="org.jboss.logging.appender.RollingFileAppender">

    <param name="File" value="${jboss.server.home.dir}/log/server.log"/>

    <param name="Append" value="false"/>

    <param name="MaxFileSize" value="500KB"/>

    <param name="MaxBackupIndex" value="1"/>

    <layout class="org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout">

      <param name="ConversionPattern" value="%d %-5p [%c] %m%n"/>

    </layout>

  </appender>

  -->

  <!-- ============================== -->

  <!-- Append messages to the console -->

  <!-- ============================== -->

  <appender name="CONSOLE" class="org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender">

    <param name="Threshold" value="INFO"/>

    <param 

----------

## hippo

unfortunately i don't know how to fix it either - it's weird tho' because it seemed to work when I first installed jboss (i.e using the script in init.d)  but now I have to use run.sh in the bin directory

----------

## fcgreg

The only one thought I have is that there is some kind of problem with your configuration within:

/etc/conf.d/jboss

Sorry but I don't have time to look through all of your logs and debug output.  Further, I am running a different version of JBoss (binary distro).  Let us know if you find anything weird in your configuration, though.

Also, I'm assuming you run etc-update (or better yet, "dispatch-conf") on a regular basis, yes?

----------

## carl.anderson

I'm having the same problem.  When I boot up, Jboss says that it's running when I do

```
/etc/init.d/jboss status
```

But when I try to stop it, I get a screenful of exceptions

```
 * Stopping JBoss ...

14:20:51,771 WARN  [NamingContext] Failed to connect to localhost:1099

javax.naming.CommunicationException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:212)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.checkRef(NamingContext.java:1185)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:515)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:508)

        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(Unknown Source)

        at org.jboss.Shutdown.main(Shutdown.java:182)

Caused by: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:186)

        ... 5 more

Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:69)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:62)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:182)

        ... 5 more

Exception in thread "main" javax.naming.CommunicationException: Could not obtain connection to any of these urls: localhost:1099 [Root exception is javax.naming.CommunicationException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]]]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.checkRef(NamingContext.java:1200)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:515)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.lookup(NamingContext.java:508)

        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(Unknown Source)

        at org.jboss.Shutdown.main(Shutdown.java:182)

Caused by: javax.naming.CommunicationException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:212)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.checkRef(NamingContext.java:1185)

        ... 4 more

Caused by: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException: Failed to connect to server localhost:1099 [Root exception is java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused]

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:186)

        ... 5 more

Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:69)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.TimedSocketFactory.createSocket(TimedSocketFactory.java:62)

        at org.jnp.interfaces.NamingContext.getServer(NamingContext.java:182)
```

But when I zap jboss, I'm then able to start, stop, restart, etc without a problem.

I've tried re-emerging java-config.  I really don't want to re-emerge jboss.  I'm good with my etc-updates.  The only weird thing I've done recently is... I've upgraded my jre from 1.4.2.03 to 1.4.2.10.  I've also tried playing with the ordering of the rc scripts.  It seems that no matter which order I run them, jboss still behaves as though it's started but it isn't.  I can verify that it isn't by checking ps.

Oh, and my /var/log/jboss/server.log file is not being updated on boot up.  It looks like there are no logs.

----------

## carl.anderson

The solution for me, was tricky to find.  I spend a day trying everything I could think of to no avail.

I was using splashutils 1.1.9.x, which according to Spock, can cause problems with certain processes that start at bootup.

The solution is to edit the /etc/init.d/jboss file to include setsid  before the command that starts jboss.

From:

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting JBoss"

        . /etc/profile

        if [ -z "$JBOSS_HOME" ]; then

                eerror "The JBOSS_HOME environment variable is not set."

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -d ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp ]; then

                mkdir ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

                chown jboss:jboss ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

        fi

        cd ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

        if [ -z "${SUBIT}" ]; then

                eval ${CMD_START} >${JBOSS_CONSOLE} 2>&1 &

        else

                ${SUBIT} "${CMD_START}" >${JBOSS_CONSOLE} 2>&1 &

        fi

        eend $?

}

```

To:

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting JBoss"

        . /etc/profile

        if [ -z "$JBOSS_HOME" ]; then

                eerror "The JBOSS_HOME environment variable is not set."

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -d ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp ]; then

                mkdir ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

                chown jboss:jboss ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

        fi

        cd ${SERVER_HOME}/${JBOSS_CONF}/tmp

        if [ -z "${SUBIT}" ]; then

                setsid eval ${CMD_START} >${JBOSS_CONSOLE} 2>&1 &

                ## ^- LOOK HERE ##

        else

                setsid ${SUBIT} "${CMD_START}" >${JBOSS_CONSOLE} 2>&1 &

                ## ^- LOOK HERE ##

        fi

        eend $?

}
```

----------

